# Sticky  Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor *UPDATED*



## Ernie Romers

In order to allow Topper Jewelers to maintain a healthy relationship with its vendors and support Watchuseek, we ask that you do not discuss the Forum's sponsor's specific pricing or compare their prices to other dealers, or gray market. Such posts will be removed from this forum.

www.topperjewelers.com/watches/oris/


----------



## wilkinsonp

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*

Thats Great news, just what the site needs an official sponsor :-!


----------



## AIKO

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*

Welcome!


----------



## Redrum

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*

Great!

Hope they can beat F**F pricing!


----------



## KennyWYL

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*

Hip hip hooray!


----------



## wilkinsonp

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*



Redrum said:


> Great!
> 
> Hope they can beat F**F pricing!


Ha Ha :-!

Yeah there discounts are not soooo great are they.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*

Very cool. Welcome!


----------



## stapleton33

*Re: Please welcome Topper Jewelers as our exclusive Oris Forum sponsor!*

welcome! (to this day, after everywhere i've shopped - NYC, LA, Basel, Dubai - NO ONE beats them ozzy prices, but i'm but i'm eager as hell for my next Oris, so if you're pricing competitively, there's still a GP70 out there with my name on it: #0033/1970)


----------



## wilkinsonp

Hang on a moment am I the only one that noticed this update on the "Welcome to Toppers"

In order to allow Topper Jewelers to maintain a healthy relationship with its vendors and support Watchuseek, we ask that you do not discuss the Forum's sponsor's specific pricing or compare their prices to other dealers, or gray market. Such posts will be removed from this forum.

Sorry but Toppers supporting this Forum just lost my vote straight away, if a sponsor for an internet forum isn't prepared for its user base to discuss such as above then its cencorship straight and fair.

For my money Toppers should change its stance or jog off.


----------



## cdr

From past contact with this company ....I found them Rude and 
far over priced. I requested they Not contact me again...they continued. 
They ill-mannered people. They even HAD to mention to me their religion? 
Why I do not know. I was forced to block their phone number and emails from coming in. Never would I purchase from these people. They are located in a "rough".area south of the City of San Francisco. You take you life in hands just going there. Not on any day !

FINI !


----------



## sukispop

Hi cdr,

Sorry to hear of your experience, but to be honest I'm completely surprised by it. I've been to Topper a couple of times and in both cases had a very pleasant and enjoyable time. In fact, most folks who frequent WUS have posted in the different forums of their great experiences visiting the store and dealing with Rob Kaplan. Yours is the first negative post I've read. Rob, his brother, and the other staff members of Topper have always been friendly, professional, courteous, and, most importantly, respectful. Ill-mannered? Talk of religion? Having to block their phone number and emails? Doesn't compute...at all. :think:

Oh, and about Burlingame being in the "rough" area south of San Francisco...about taking your life into your own hands, just going there--you've got to be kidding me. I grew up in San Francisco, and I still have friends and family, there, as well as in those towns just south of the City...so I visit rather frequently. Burlingame, like Millbrae and San Mateo, is one of the more affluent communities in Northern California. "Rough" area? Topper is nestled in the quaint downtown area, with nothing but fine restaurants and shops to be found. Lots of people from San Francisco enjoy taking the short drive there to walk, shop, and have a nice meal. It's a very safe town and area. ;-)



cdr said:


> From past contact with this company ....I found them Rude and
> far over priced. I requested they Not contact me again...they continued.
> They ill-mannered people. They even HAD to mention to me their religion?
> Why I do not know. I was forced to block their phone number and emails from coming in. Never would I purchase from these people. They are located in a "rough".area south of the City of San Francisco. You take you life in hands just going there. Not on any day !
> 
> FINI !


----------



## otown

I know what you mean about Burlingame all those terrifying techies and dot com desperados running around armed with their iphones not to mention all that million dollar real estate...the place is just not safe. A hovel in fact. 
On a more serious note i can attest, having bought several high end timepieces form the Caplan family, and Rob in particular over the years that they have always been fair and honest and have never given me a religious sermon.
As far as not wanting their prices discussed, it seems like a no win situation to me. it's either going to be too high or too low and i'm sure the mfr's would be none too impressed and would give them static if the forum they sponsored discussed their prices as either high or low. Without forum sponsorship, we would not even be having this exchange. 
If you don't like the policy, don't buy from them. Simple.


----------



## turillo

I recently purchased a watch from Rob at Topper and very pleased with the transaction. His team went out of thier way to make sure I spoke to him when I called, because they knew I was a WUS member!

If you're looking for a watch don't hesitate to call Topper first. Trustworthy and dependable; hard to find these days.


Thanks to Rob and Team.


----------



## Token

I just got off the phone with Rob and Dimitri at Topper, after a very satisfying transaction over one of their clearance Oris watches. Although they insist on shipping via UPS to Canada [NOT my preferred option by a long shot] they gave me a very generous discount over their already low clearance price and billed me through PayPal to avoid any hangups over my _foreign _credit card.

The whole WUS sponsorship situation is a new thing at Topper, and it would probably be best to ask for Rob personally if you are a WUS member looking for a deal. I was quite pleased at their willingness to work with me to complete the buy. Consider this another 'thumbs up'...


----------



## Crazy Cajun

Yes, very professional and fair. I would buy from them again. Burlingame in a ghetto? That is a far stretch, where are you from Monaco or Buckingham Palace? That area is very posh and probably comparable to Beverly Hills, Sausalito, etc.

Big thumbs up for Topper.


----------



## Orisf4n0ne

i would consider Topper Jewelers for my next Oris purchase because I live on the west coast and I love to get stuff the next morning. Price and policy is the most important factor to me, followed by reputation.


----------



## verrocchio100

The Topper staff are an exceptional group of individuals!

I spent a good portion of my day at the store and I must say, it's impressive!

The staff are very professional, courteous and knowledgeable.

All in all, I'll be eating Top Ramen whilst waiting for my Titan C 44mm!

If you want an Oris, you owe yourself a visit to Topper!


----------



## Dickie

I would like to thank Rob at Topper Jewelers for going above and beyond when helping me find my new Oris. I have no Oris dealer within a 90 mile radius from me so I decided to buy online as I often do. I do not like grey market watches and feel much more comfortable purchasing from a reputable authorized dealer. When I noticed that Topper was the forum sponsor I thought I would give them a try. I couldn't be more pleased, the entire transaction was so easy, and Rob was a pleasure to deal with. I was trying to decide between a few Oris models and finally settled on the Titan 44 C. I just got the watch yesterday(expertly packed of course by Toppers), and it is perfect! If you are in the market for a new Oris call Toppers. Looks fantastic don't you agree?


----------



## constant change

I welcomed them (a bit belatedly...) by getting an amazing deal on an Oris Dizzy Gillespie! Great service!


----------



## ddulaney14

I purchased two Oris Aquis Date watches, Rs and Ss versions. All I can say is first class service! Rob Caplan was one of the friendliest people I have had the pleasure of doing business with! I will definitely go through Topper Jewelers for all future purchases.


----------



## The Naf

Sounds like Toppers is a great place to get Oris watches.


----------



## faintlymacabre

No ladies' watches?


----------



## supernayan

ddulaney14 said:


> I purchased two Oris Aquis Date watches, Rs and Ss versions. All I can say is first class service! Rob Caplan was one of the friendliest people I have had the pleasure of doing business with! I will definitely go through Topper Jewelers for all future purchases.


Ditto! He handled my order personally and am grateful will definitely do business with them again!


----------



## watchout

supernayan said:


> Ditto! He handled my order personally and am grateful will definitely do business with them again!


I had the pleasure of dealing with Andrea, she handled everything in nice and professional manner, during and after the purchase, Rob was wonderful as well and spent more than 20 min over the phone explaining and helping me better understand my recent purchase.


----------



## Dtoste77

cdr said:


> From past contact with this company ....I found them Rude and
> far over priced. I requested they Not contact me again...they continued.
> They ill-mannered people. They even HAD to mention to me their religion?
> Why I do not know. I was forced to block their phone number and emails from coming in. Never would I purchase from these people. They are located in a "rough".area south of the City of San Francisco. You take you life in hands just going there. Not on any day !
> 
> FINI !


I'm new to the site (recently bitten by the watch bug) but had to respond to the above post. I recently visited Toppers in Burlingame and they treated me very well. After knowing I wasn't going to purchase and was just window shopping they pulled out several watches for me to try on and when they couldn't answer a question about an Omega I had my eye on they got on the phone to confirm. I later opted to buy an Oris Atrix GT and when calling to price compare I opted to purchase elsewhere. Not only did they take my call but they even called me back with their sale price. With that said, they were very accommodating and definitely were willing to work with me on price. It just happened that I was able to work with a seller out of state and avoid sales tax. Nothing but good things to say about my experience with Toppers.

Oh and to say Burlingame is a rough part of town is absurd. As another poster said, it's in a very nice downtown area surrounded by bistros, a Banana Republic and a J Crew. Hardly a rough part of town.


----------



## sheepdog812

I can't speak highly enough of the service I received from Topper Jewelers. Rob and Andrea went above and beyond in helping me purchase my first Oris. I wanted a Titan C on a bracelet, however they didn't have any in stock. They found one for me, however, when it came into their shop, Rob called me personally and told me that it had a scratch on the case back and that he did not feel comfortable selling it to me in that condition. He found one a few days later and I had it two days after that. He even threw in an Oris rubber strap at no additional cost. All of this at a price that either met or beat any I could find online from "Grey market dealers". I wouldn't hesitate in using them again. In fact, I look forward to it. Thank you Rob and Andrea!

Kevin W.


----------



## Zeroedout

Just want to say a quick thanks to Topper! Liz was a pleasure to deal with and my Aquis arrived as promised - on time and flawless. Thanks again!


----------



## BDIC

I've already posted on a great experience them but I'll chime in here too. They sent me a bracelet for my BC4. Not only was it on time, the idiots at a high end watch place near me couldn't figure how to mount it and told me that it was the wrong bracelet. They swapped it out and sent me another one. Here is the kicker. The bracelet was right the first time and yet they exchanged it and sent me a second one no questions asked. Always polite, informative and communicative with super service. A first class experience with them.


----------



## oris-fan

thanks so much - repeat customer - outstanding experiences with that personal touch from their staff who are very kind and helpful - fast signature shipping


----------



## TXGooner

I have nothing but praise for Topper. I recently made a purchase from them. I was looking for an Oris Diver Sixty Five Topper Edition but alas they were all sold out. Ended up getting an Omega Seamaster Pro Ceramic from them instead and it was an awesome experience. I spoke to Mayling there and she made the whole process nice and easy. I will definitely purchase from them again. Top notch dealer in my book!


----------



## Justin8836

Welcome!


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz

sheepdog812 said:


> I can't speak highly enough of the service I received from Topper Jewelers. Rob and Andrea went above and beyond in helping me purchase my first Oris. I wanted a Titan C on a bracelet, however they didn't have any in stock. They found one for me, however, when it came into their shop, Rob called me personally and told me that it had a scratch on the case back and that he did not feel comfortable selling it to me in that condition. He found one a few days later and I had it two days after that. He even threw in an Oris rubber strap at no additional cost. All of this at a price that either met or beat any I could find online from "Grey market dealers". I wouldn't hesitate in using them again. In fact, I look forward to it. Thank you Rob and Andrea!
> 
> Kevin W.


Do they match the price with Jomashop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

A big thank you to the staff of Topper. My wife and I visited this morning and were met by SUPER knowledgeable salespersons and management. Unlike some AD's I've been to, the staff at Topper really know watches, are fans of watches, and act accordingly. My wife was wearing her Super Sea Wolf 53 which was immediately recognized, and talked about. That felt really good. Rob or Paul? I'm so sorry, I'm horrible with names.......brought out the hidden cache of Zodiac Super Seawolf re-issues including the brass/chronometer super rare version of the SSW68, and let me play with them for a good ten minutes. I tried on, and handled in person for my first time an 18000 dollar Fifty Fathoms which was stunningly beautiful. They were kind enough to advise us of special watch events and gtg's they are having in May and June, and it was an all around fantastic Saturday morning spent in their shop.....highly recommend an in person visit if you are in Northern California.
As far as Oris goes......I knew where we were going and wore my 2010 47mm Small Seconds in Orange lume. It was immediately recognized and discussed. That always feels great. Back to Oris..............they have the largest collection of Oris I have ever seen in one place. Simply everything. Aquis in every iteration including small seconds in blue and orange, three hands in all dial colors and sizes. A collection of Diver 65's I had never seen before including the forest green model, grey, blue, black. Pilot, lifestyle, and Big Crown line. If other brands strike your fancy, Bremont, Blancpain, Longines, Zenith, Omega, Seiko, Zodiac, and many more I didn't even get to. Not small collections either. Seiko MM300, and Tuna were nicely nestled amongst the more standard offerings. 
Oh, and this treatment for a couple who spent zero dollars. They knew we were watch people, and hopefully know I will be back. Thank you Topper!

Edit to add..........just saw his photo in the Save the date thread, and it was Rob who talked with us. Really gregarious, friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## YepJ

turillo said:


> I recently purchased a watch from Rob at Topper and very pleased with the transaction. His team went out of thier way to make sure I spoke to him when I called, because they knew I was a WUS member!
> 
> If you're looking for a watch don't hesitate to call Topper first. Trustworthy and dependable; hard to find these days.
> 
> Thanks to Rob and Team.


I've also purchased a watch at Topper and Rob was an absolute pro whose aim was to make his customer happy. Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## YepJ

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


I wish they re-released this Divers Sixty-Five. Still their best LE IMO.


----------



## robert921

I've purchased from Rob, great guy to deal with!


----------



## francorx

I have purchased several watches (Zenith, Longines, used RGM) and a wolf watch winder from Toppers (Rob specifically) and has always been a pleasure working with him and his fair pricing. Never purchased an Oris...yet, but its on my list of next watch purchases and will be contacting Rob. I would not hesitate for a second to purchase from again.


----------



## BigBoo

Recently became intrigued with Oris. Since I was "Diver-less, I decided to investigate what Team Oris offered.
Having to work within a tight budget I focused on the Aquis.
I have noticed the Topper ads present on tje forum and decided to check them out.
Their website is a pleasure to navigate, very user friendly.
I settled on the Black Diver 43mm. Wanted to talk to a "live" person before taking the plunge.
Asked for Rob, must say he us a delight to work with. Never felt hurried, very knowledgeable,
just like dealing with an old friend.
We struck a deal, and I placed the order.
Since I required some extra links for the bracelet, Rob said he would gather some up and get back with me. We also explored the possibility of maybe procuring a rubber strap. Concerned that it may put the deal outside my self imposed budget.
Jenny returned a call the next afternoon with an update. She also offered a smoking offer for a rubber strap with deployant clasp. I am "weak", so Of course I now own the "set".
Jenny was a sweetheart to deal with as well, very accommodating to my needs.
Watch was 2nd day aired and arrive packing insanely well.
Watch exceeded my expectations and have a new "love" in my life.

Thanks Topper, Rob, Jenny, and of course Oris for a wonderful addition to my meager lineup.

Topper,,,,HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


----------



## vettehigh

Just dealt with Rob on the phone...class act and I ordered (Oris) on the spot with him. Thank you again Rob


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Just received the Topper Oris Edition from Rob it's amazing. A neat little card was printed on old stock paper that was found by them you'd think this watch was a safe queen that was just found somewhere in a vendor's safe and serviced to be worn again.























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Very nice!!


----------



## raditzer

Welcome Topper! I'll be checking your Oris stock regularly!


----------



## notlownf

Just Ordered a Diver 65 maxi Topper edition and Rob couldn't have been nicer or more helpful


----------



## ACL-Watch

I'd also like to throw in my kudos for Topper! I recently had an amazing experience with Jay. She helped me get a new Oris Aquis all polished, all black in 39.5mm. It needed to be ordered from Oris direct and she got it to the states in 10 days and then to me here in Seattle in 3 days after that!

Jay was very friendly and provided fantastic communication throughout the entire process. I would highly recommend Jay and Topper for your next watch purchase!


----------



## jkpa

Ctad said:


> thank you


Speed posting non-sensical replies to old threads, to presumably get to 100 posts so you can sell something, is not allowed.


----------



## NC_Hager626

jkpa said:


> Speed posting non-sensical replies to old threads, to presumably get to 100 posts so you can sell something, is not allowed.


No, he does not want to sell a watch. He wants to have enough posts to PM a flipper. I kinda wish WUS would have a "cooling period" with these individuals who join and make nonsensical posts to obtain the required number of posts to PM a flipper.



https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/new-user-help-needed-cannot-pm.5240673/#post-54310390


----------



## Ctad

NC_Hager626 said:


> No, he does not want to sell a watch. He wants to have enough posts to PM a flipper. I kinda wish WUS would have a "cooling period" with these individuals who join and make nonsensical posts to obtain the required number of posts to PM a flipper.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/new-user-help-needed-cannot-pm.5240673/#post-54310390


My apologies
I didn't know that wanting to buy something from this forum was so frowned upon.
I will cool it with the posts and continue to lurk.


----------



## gregmech26

Rob at Topper has a well-deserved reputation as being one of the best in the business. It's always a pleasure doing business with Topper.


----------



## Muddrick

I just want to give a shout-out to Topper and my sales rep Joe. I reached out about a watch that I was interested in. Topper didn't have the watch in stock but was able to special order the watch and sell it to me at what I feel was a competitive price. I wouldn't hesisitate to reach out to Joe at Topper again in the future.


----------



## milkdoes

sukispop said:


> Oh, and about Burlingame being in the "rough" area south of San Francisco...about taking your life into your own hands, just going there--you've got to be kidding me.


Ah, yes. The jeweler next to the all-glass Apple Store and across the street from the Lululemon and Pottery Barn. Truly the ghetto and not at all surrounded by suburbs of 2+ mil homes.

I've stopped by Topper a couple of times and the experience has been wonderful each time. Their reputation is well-deserved.


----------



## civiclx

milkdoes said:


> Ah, yes. The jeweler next to the all-glass Apple Store and across the street from the Lululemon and Pottery Barn. Truly the ghetto and not at all surrounded by suburbs of 2+ mil homes.
> 
> I've stopped by Topper a couple of times and the experience has been wonderful each time. Their reputation is well-deserved.


Ha, I only saw sukispop's post when you quoted it and I'm not sure who they were replying to but I know I felt a little uneasy while eating at the Copenhagen Bakery & Cafe this past Friday😄

Oh, and will mention that I popped into Topper for the first time after breakfast and while I didn't talk with Rob, as he was helping another gentleman, I did have a nice chat with Joseph and certainly wouldn't hesitate to return when I'm ready to buy something.


----------



## ACL-Watch

By way of a Topper follow-up a little over a year later... A tiny bit of the white bezel marking paint came out of the ceramic insert at the 3 second tick mark on my beloved Aquis 39.5.

I contacted the warranty repair center (The Watchmaker) on the East Coast and he said it would most likely be covered under warranty. The problem was that he didn't have the bezel in stock and it would take some weeks to get. He couldn't order the part until I sent him my watch first. So the total wait would probably be over 6 weeks or so.

Next I contacted my sales rep, Jay, at Topper. She was amazing. She contacted her Oris rep and they made some arrangements to have a part shipped to The Watchmaker before I sent my watch in. (She even sent me a shipping label) Bottom line, I received my watch back like new all within a week of the day I shipped it back East! 

Thank you Jay (and Topper) for reminding me what extreme customer service is and treating me like a VIP. My next watch purchase will definitely be with Jay and Topper again. Well Done!

Here is my Aquis when they sent it back to me. (_It was in a cool little Oris travel box too!_)


----------



## LostAggie

I have bought several watches from Topper (Rob), including two Oris, and their service is top notch with competitive pricing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

